# Quality original Photoshop artwork!



## savvylover112

omg will you do one for me?

you are like a total legend at these compared to me


----------



## icelandics

Would love to, savvylover112! Do you have a favorite image for me to use? A big, clear image will work best. Also, if you could list some favorite items or things I can work them into the background like in the image for jadeewood. I can put text in as well, if you'd like...


----------



## jadeewood

i cant see my image you done


----------



## jadeewood

now, i can your amazing. wow.


----------



## Sunny06

Wow, the one you did for Jadeewood is amazing! O.O


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Wow your really good! I wish I had photoshop to work with


----------



## Gidji

Thats amazing work. I hope you can save up and get your first horse


----------



## icelandics

Thank you, everyone, for the kind words! Oh, and just to clarify, I didn't mean that you HAD to donate, but if you like what I've done for you it would be appreciated. My PayPal account is my designated "horse fund".


----------



## icelandics

Here's another example of one for midwestgirl89:

Before:









After:


----------



## eventnwithwinston

That ones great too! I looked at your website... your a really talented artist too !


----------



## icelandics

Thanks! What image editing program are you working in, eventnwithwinston?


----------



## savvylover112

Oh just wondering before I post a pic could you like put two horses in like each horse is from a different picture?


----------



## icelandics

savvylover112 said:


> Oh just wondering before I post a pic could you like put two horses in like each horse is from a different picture?


Definitely. That's not a problem at all.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

icelandics said:


> Thanks! What image editing program are you working in, eventnwithwinston?


This program called "Photo Explosion" but it doesnt have very many editing tools and its kinda hard to use. So I also use the lovely-- Picnik  haha


----------



## icelandics

eventnwithwinston said:


> This program called "Photo Explosion" but it doesnt have very many editing tools and its kinda hard to use. So I also use the lovely-- Picnik  haha


I haven't heard of either of them, but I work solely in Illustrator and Photoshop. Years ago I started out on Photoshop Elements, it's a great program that is much less expensive than the full version, but still quite powerful.


----------



## Sunny06

I <3 Picnik.


----------



## icelandics

No one wants anything done?


----------



## iridehorses

Good morning!

I would love to have these two shots of Hollywood combined (merged) if possible! I'll PM you my email address when you are finished. Thank You! (I have a wider angle shot (uncropped) of the field shot if you need more background to work with).


----------



## iridehorses

This is the uncropped version


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Ohh wow! They are so pretty, I might post for one later!


----------



## icelandics

iridehorses said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I would love to have these two shots of Hollywood combined (merged) if possible! I'll PM you my email address when you are finished. Thank You! (I have a wider angle shot (uncropped) of the field shot if you need more background to work with).


Sure, no problem! PM your email address and I'll forward the merged image to you.


----------



## mandik92

OMG you are amazing at making photos are beautiful as you do. can you do one for me ^_^ i have photos you can pick from in my album 

mandi 
xo


----------



## icelandics

*Hollywood*

Merging of two photos for iridehorses...


----------



## icelandics

...and one for mandik92! :wink:


----------



## iridehorses

Icelandics, Thank You! The merge came out wonderful.  (Check out my new avatar)


----------



## icelandics

iridehorses said:


> Icelandics, Thank You! The merge came out wonderful.  (Check out my new avatar)


You're very welcome! I'm glad you like it!

Anyone else interested in a picture?


----------



## mandik92

its amazing!!!! you should do a picture for me ^_^


----------



## icelandics

Mandik92, the last picture I posted (pink toned image by a waterfall)
was taken from your photo album. That's not you?
I'm confused...


----------



## mandik92

Omgggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the picture you did for me <3 its gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## mandik92

hahhaha no it is me . i accidently posted it again. i love the pic thank you <3


----------



## dynamite.

If you have time, do you think you could do this photo for me?








Thanks


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Can you do one for me? Can you remove the halter, me, and mabye the pipe corral? If its too much then dont stress over it.


----------



## icelandics

mandik92: Great! I'm glad that you like your image!

dynamite: I really like the pic and have a great idea of what to do. Do you happen to have a larger version of it available? If not, I can work with the one that you have. Let me know! Thanks!

Icrazyaboutu: I'll get right to it. I can sure try and remove all of the pipes. I like a good challenge every now and then!


----------



## Kiki

heres some of my work. I havent used photoshop in ages....trying to find free download. my fav is the last one


----------



## icelandics

Icrazyaboutu: Here you go! I left you in because I wasn't able to get his nose quite right! I think it turned out alright, though...










kiki: I like your work, especially the desert scene! I know that you can download a trial version of Photoshop from the Adobe site, but it doesn't let you save anything and it expires after 30 days. Really good for practicing on, nonetheless!


----------



## dynamite.

Here ya go! Sorry its not a very high quality photo


----------



## icelandics

Thanks, dynamite, I'll work on your picture later this evening.


----------



## icelandics

*Willow*

For Dynamite:


----------



## icelandics

*Anyone else?*

Would anyone else like a picture edited? Post your pic! The bigger and clearer, the better!


----------



## gypsygirl

could you do one for me please ?

is this pic okay ? i would like it to be rotated & any other editing you think would look cool =] THX


----------



## icelandics

For Gypsygirl. Hope you are happy with it!


----------



## gypsygirl

thx so much =] it looks great !


----------



## Semperfiwife

Can you do one for me? 
Here is my beautiful girl, Gracie. I give you free reign to do whatever you want. 
I can't wait to see what you do!

Gracie pictures by jillybean_561 - Photobucket


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

wow!!! i want one but i have spend all my money =(


----------



## icelandics

*Gracie*



Semperfiwife said:


> Can you do one for me?
> Here is my beautiful girl, Gracie. I give you free reign to do whatever you want.
> I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I was wondering if you could possible take me out and just have my daughter and her pony? May put them in some sort of scenery (our dirt lot isn't so pretty lol) I absolutely love your work! I am more than happy to make a donation, so send me a PM with all the info I need for Paypal.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Oops forgot to post the picture


----------



## icelandics

*For DisneyCowgirl1901*










Color version can be viewed here

Your daughter and her pony are both so adorable!


----------



## Semperfiwife

I love it!!! Thankyou. Can you help me donate to your horsey fund? I'm kinda stupid when it comes to this stuff and I don't know how to do it. 

thanks


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Oh My Gosh!!!! Thank you SO much!!! Its beautiful!


----------



## Trinity

Id love one done!
Choose either one


----------



## icelandics

Hi Trinity,

My work week just started, but I'll get to your image as soon as possible!


----------



## jackieebitu

Helloo  
could you make me one ? x


----------



## jackieebitu

oh i havent got any money
so dontworry x


----------



## jackieebitu

sorry , jade has just told me that you dont have to pay  
so could i have one if that is possible ? 
x


----------



## jadeewood

i would love one please.











could you take copyright out of them both please.





























You can choose what you wnt to do with them and which ones you wnt to do.


----------



## icelandics

*Thanks!*

A big thank you to DisneyCowgirl and Semperfiwife! You two rock!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

No problem!!! I hope you can get your horse soon!!


----------



## Semperfiwife

You are welcome! You'll have to post pictures of your horse when you get him/her. I know how exciting that first horse is. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## icelandics

*For Trinity, Savhanna*


----------



## Trinity

Thats so cool!
I'll have to get one done of my new horse now


----------



## jackieebitu

hello i posted acomment about having one hres my pic 
i was wondering could you get rid of the copyright?
if you cant could you let me know ?








if you could then that would be so cool 
thanks x


----------



## icelandics

Jade and Jackie:

Sorry, I can't take the copyrights out of your images as these are photos that belong to other artists. I'd be violating their copyright by knowingly doing so.


----------



## JustDressageIt

You do amazing work!! Would you like to fiddle with any of these?
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/


----------



## JustDressageIt

icelandics said:


> Jade and Jackie:
> 
> Sorry, I can't take the copyrights out of your images as these are photos that belong to other artists. I'd be violating their copyright by knowingly doing so.


*hugs Icelandics!* As a photographer wannabe, and on behalf of other photographers and wannabes I want to thank you so much for respecting other artists' work. You are awesome.


----------



## jackieebitu

icelandics said:


> Jade and Jackie:
> 
> Sorry, I can't take the copyrights out of your images as these are photos that belong to other artists. I'd be violating their copyright by knowingly doing so.


 
ok no problem 
just wanted to know.
heres another picture :








thankyou


----------



## dynamite.

icelandics said:


> For Dynamite:


Thanks a lot! Thats so cool


----------



## icelandics

Trinity and Dynamite: Glad you like 'em! 

Justdressageit: You are next! :wink:

For Jackieebitu:


----------



## Clementine

Hi, I was wondering if you could do one for me? I had previously thought I was good with Photoshop, but I'm afraid your work puts me to shame! LOL! You're wonderful!!!










You can do anything you want - I'm excited to see what it looks like! BTW, if you PM me the Paypal info, I should be able to send you something for it.


----------



## icelandics

*For Justdressageit:*










Clementine is up next!


----------



## jackieebitu

wow i love it!!! thank so much.
could i have another one please? if its not too much of a hassle , can i have it like jade woods one tat you did on the example or like the one you did for just dressage it?
chose from eithe these so pictures.








and








if its too much of a hassle then dont worry i understand
thanks


----------



## JustDressageIt

icelandics said:


> Clementine is up next!


:shock: Wow, stunning. Thank you so much!


----------



## icelandics

*For Clementine:*

Hope you like these! I'll PM you my info.


----------



## equiniphile

OMG you are amazing! I want photoshop so bad but it's really expensive. Can you make an edit for me? Please message me


----------



## JustDressageIt

Icelandics, I hate to be a pain in the butt... I really do and if you can't or don't have time to, I absolutely understand... I LOVE the edit you did (LOVE!!!) but I don't like that Denny's head is so behind the vertical (he's overbent)... is there any way you could edit his head so it's more like this: Dressage horse image by LauraxxWillowxx on Photobucket
If you don't understand what I'm asking (I'm sure I'm quite confusing sometimes!) let me know and I'll try and explain better!
Thank you either way!!


----------



## Sunny06

I would absolutely love a stellar photoshop of Jasper my parrot for a bird forum 

Here are the pictures. A collage would be nice along with some special effects. Thank you!


----------



## Sunny06

Whoa that last one was big! O.O Sorry!


----------



## icelandics

Justdressageit: I understand what you'd like done, but unfortunately I didn't save the file as a layered document, so I can't easily go back in and make the change for you. I'd have to start from scratch. I'm the poster child for not saving work properly! Sorry! 

Equiniphile: Do you have a picture somewhere?

Sunny: The big picture is great. The bigger, the better for working in PS.


----------



## icelandics

*Sunny*


----------



## jackieebitu

hey erm i asked for one before
sunny06?


----------



## icelandics

*Jackieebitu*

The pictures that you have provided are too small to do something like that and create a sleek image. I have to cut the horse & rider out of the image by hand with the mouse and tweak it, so I need a larger image to get the right result.


----------



## jackieebitu

right ok.
shall i just make the pictures bigger?


----------



## Sunny06

Thanks so much! I love it. But do you think you could make a collage please along with this one?


----------



## icelandics

> right ok.
> shall i just make the pictures bigger?


This probably won't help because I'm guessing that they are files (.jpg) that cannot be enlarged without losing resolution (they will become pixelated when enlarged). I need to start from something larger. Hope this helps.


----------



## jackieebitu

icelandics said:


> This probably won't help because I'm guessing that they are files (.jpg) that cannot be enlarged without losing resolution (they will become pixelated when enlarged). I need to start from something larger. Hope this helps.


yes it has helped, i have learned something new today haha 
erm i hope these pictures are better : 


















you can choose out of the two, i hope they are ok


----------



## equiniphile

Awesome. Can you do whatever you think looks best? A collage, single-photo edit, etc....I'm pretty much open to whatever. Here's some pics of my paso fino Arthur and I (my name's Sage if you want to include it) to choose from, sre there's so many lol. Thanks:



























^ that's his star


























^Can you take out the kid on the ground if you use this please?





















































^ If you use this one, can you take out the girl on the right?


















Thank you so much!


----------



## equiniphile

*Sigh* I'm sorry, I have more pics to choose from.
































































http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/sageyandarti.jpg










Once again, I'm SO sorry about all the pics. Just choose a few....a collage, edit, or whatever would be awesome. Thanks!
Sage


----------



## icelandics

*Jackieebitu and Equiniphile*

My work week just started, but I will get around to these within the next few days (most likely early next week)! The pics and great and will work just fine.


----------



## paintluver

You make my artwork look like a kindergardener did it! lol! You are amazing!
Would you mind doing one for me if you have the time??
(I will post pics incase you want to!)
































































Sorry for so many pics!


----------



## jackieebitu

ok then


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks, icelandics!


----------



## equiniphile

I'm so sorry to keep adding pics. But I got some good bareback shots yesterday.....do you mind using these if you haven't started already? Thank you so much. If you've already started don't worry about it.






































I won't add any more to consider, i promise lol! Sorry!


----------



## wordstoasong

Wow, great work! I'd like to request one too!

one
two
three
four

There you go! All in links!


----------



## gogirl46

I would love an edit...

http://i34.tinypic.com/jf9rv5.png
http://i38.tinypic.com/vrtxg3.png

These pictures are from ten years ago. My first lesson and my first gyhmkana.

I'd prefer no text and if possible, an icon sized shot of part of the picture. Thank you.


----------



## equiniphile

Sorry I have too many pics....they're overwhelming i know


----------



## jillybean1

ohh wow i would lovee one ill send them now


----------



## jillybean1

i would love these pics merdged together watever u recon lol, and have text some were saying my life, and what a life. or if you can think of a better quote go for it.


















































thank you lookin forward to it pic ur fav out of them.


----------



## lilkitty90

omg your work is wonderful!!! i would love to have one done! just choose a pic or several from Baby's photos and have at it! jsut do what you do best = ) and make it look wonderful!


----------



## equiniphile

jillybean1 said:


> i would love these pics merdged together watever u recon lol, and have text some were saying my life, and what a life. or if you can think of a better quote go for it.
> 
> 
> thank you lookin forward to it pic ur fav out of them.


love the pics!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Can YOu do some edits for me? PLEASE! Feel free to use any of my pictures If you wouldnt mind id like maybe 2 differnt pictutres, a head pic with running and anothe rof her grazing and me and her


----------



## LoveStory10

Can you PLEASE do one for me???


----------



## EventingIsLovee

Woah you are amazing at using photoshop!! I'd love for you to use one of these pictures  I know they are a wee bit blurry, but if you can fix that, then go ahead! And if you can't, then don't bother


----------



## EventingIsLovee

Or you can use one of these, which the jumping one is also a little blurry.


----------

